# Seeing tons of dead Bentgrass in sidewalk and road cracks this year



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Pretty sure it's Bentgrass of some type, and this seemed to be the year for it. I'm seeing lots of brown, dead Bentgrass alongside crabgrass this year, in sidewalks, etc. This was an explosion year for Poa Triv, so maybe also for Bentgrass. Did anyone else see it in these places this year? I've never seen it like that before. I guess the seeds are out there all the time.


----------

